# a minima



## Carole1981

Bonjour

Dans les dictionnaires unilingues français, cette expression n'apparaît que dans un contexte juridique.
Or, je la trouve dans un texte qui n'est pas du tout juridique, sûrement utilisée à tort.

"A minima, les évaluations de risque seront à nouveau menées si les modifications concernent des installations, procédés ou activités classé en risque élevé lors des évaluations de risques initiales."

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire comment l'expression a évolué?
Veut-elle dire maintenant aussi "si nécessaire", ou "au minimum" ?

Merci.


----------



## arundhati

Je pense aussi que son utilisation ici n'est pas tout à fait pertinente.  D'après ce que je comprends, c'est plutôt utilisé ici dans le sens de "au minimum".
Pour moi, "a minima" a un sens légèrement différent : cela se réfère à quelque chose qui pourrait être supérieur, mais qui a été fait ou réalisé à un niveau inférieur.
Par exemple : "Pour les Verts/ALE, l’accord sur les énergies renouvelables constitue le seul rayon de soleil dans ces marchandages a minima."


----------



## Carole1981

Je vois.
Cela dit, dans mon texte, l'expression est à plusieurs reprises utilisée en début de phrase.
Merci.


----------



## djamal 2008

A minima à ce que j'ai compris, l'expression veut dire insuffisante, une législation a minima est une législation qui ne va pas assez loin pour corriger un problème. C'est-à-dire pas aussi sévère à punir la contravention des lois.


----------



## Carole1981

Merci, mais cela ne correspond pas au contexte de la phrase que j'ai indiquée !


----------



## djamal 2008

Carole1981 said:


> Merci, mais cela ne correspond pas au contexte de la phrase que j'ai indiquée !



La locution est strictement conçue pour le domaine juridique, à l'origine _à partir de la plus petite peine_.


----------



## djamal 2008

Bonjour à tous,

Que veut signifier cette expression dans le contexte suivant :

*La Tribune* parle d'un simple ajustement et *Les Echos* d'un remaniement "a minima".

Ce sont deux journaux, la Tribune et Les Echos.

J'ai déjà posé cette question, mais hélas, les réponses n'étaient pas convaincantes. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonsoir,

S'il s'agit d'un futur remaniement du gouvernement en place, je pense que "a minima" signifie qu'il sera limité à quelques ministres, ne concernera que quelques "têtes" et n'aura donc qu'une importance minime.
Mais n'étant pas féru de droit, je peux me tromper.


----------



## XPditif

Hi!
A minima est une expression latine qui signifie "le moindre, le plus petit" (ou les moindres, les plus petits en fonction du contexte).
Ici il sera donc question de remanier le moins possible (ce qui peut vouloir dire n'importe quoi concrètement).


----------



## djamal 2008

En matière de droit, cela veut dire autre chose; C'est lorsque le ministère de la République pense que le verdict en deçà du délit et voudrait une sanction plus sévère, il fait un appel a minima ( le a sans accent grave).


----------



## XPditif

D'accord (tu vois, tu m'as appris un truc).
Juste que le contexte de droit n'était/est pas évident dans ta phrase de départ (ça pouvait être un nombre de salariés...).
On le traduit en anglais ou pas?


----------



## jierbe31

djamal 2008 said:


> En matière de droit, cela veut dire autre chose; C'est lorsque le ministère de la République pense que le verdict en deçà du délit et voudrait une sanction plus sévère, il fait un appel a minima ( le a sans accent grave).



Bien sûr, mais pourquoi diable ne donnes-tu le véritable contexte qu'à postériori ?
Est-ce que tu nous soumets à un test ?


----------



## djamal 2008

jierbe31 said:


> Bien sûr, mais pourquoi diable ne donnes-tu le véritable contexte qu'à postériori ?
> Est-ce que tu nous soumets à un test ?



Voilà le contexte d'origine que je n'ai pas appréhendé et aucun dictionnaire fournit une explication satisfaisante :

*La Tribune* parle d'un simple ajustement et *Les Echos* d'un remaniement "a minima".


Ce n'est certainement pas un contexte juridique. Et ce qui est plus surprenant, c'est que cela fait allusion à l'idée d'un minimum de changement, ce qui est faux si on en croit aux récentes explications données par certains foraïstes.


----------



## Kelly B

Le contexte. 

Il me semble qu'en effet  les explications déjà offertes correspondent à l'idée d'un minimum de changement, soit un remaniement minimal, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## jierbe31

Kelly B said:


> Le contexte.
> 
> Il me semble qu'en effet  les explications déjà offertes correspondent à l'idée d'un minimum de changement, soit un remaniement minimal, n'est-ce pas ?



Merci infiniment, Kelly B, pour nous avoir donné le lien vers le *véritable contexte*, qui plus est dans son entièreté.
Par déduction, j'avais donc bien interprété le sens de "a minima".
Merci !


----------



## djamal 2008

Dans ce contexte-là, alors c'est un usage erroné, ça ne doit pas signifier  _au minimun_ ou minimum.

Il y a de nombreuses de tournure, en français, qui on perdu leur sens original. Je cite un exemple : faire long feu. A l'origine, ça voulait dire échouer, maintenant c'est le contraire. Aller savoir, pourquoi.


----------



## Chimel

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'un changement de sens, mais plutôt d'un usage peu pertinent de l'expression.

En droit, nous dis-tu, faire appel a minima, c'est demander que la peine atteigne le minimum requis (sous ce seuil, ce n'est plus une peine adéquate).

"Un remaniement (ministériel) a minima" est donc le plus petit remaniement possible (au-dessous de ça, ce n'est plus vraiment un remaniement, en quelque sorte).

Mais il est vrai que l'usage de cette expression juridique très précise ne s'impose absolument pas dans ce contexte général et relève même d'un certain pédantisme. Il aurait été plus clair et plus élégant d'écrire "un remaniement minimal".


----------



## djamal 2008

C'est plutôt demander une peine plus sévère parce qu'on estime que la peine reçue est je dirais trop clémente ou pas en conséquence avec le crime.

L'idée alors d'un remaniement a minima rendrait le sens de ne pas aller au bout du changement voulu. Ou bien, ça voudrait dire que le changement ira au-delà des attentes du public.

Il faudrait attendre l'avis d'un journaliste avéré, sinon le sens juridique est maintenant clair à tous.


----------



## Chimel

djamal 2008 said:


> L'idée alors d'un remaniement a minima rendrait le sens de ne pas aller au bout du changement voulu. Ou bien, ça voudrait dire que le changement ira au-delà des attentes du public


Non, franchement, ne cherche pas si loin. Il m'étonnerait fort que le journaliste soit un juriste pointu qui jouerait sur ces nuances - en sachant en plus que 99 lecteurs sur 100 ne les comprendraient pas.

C'est plus simple, à mon avis: _a minima_ est considéré (à tort sans doute, mais c'est ainsi) comme un synonyme plus "chic" de _minimal_ ou _minimum_.


----------



## djamal 2008

Chimel said:


> Non, franchement, ne cherche pas si loin. Il m'étonnerait fort que le journaliste soit un juriste pointu qui jouerait sur ces nuances - en sachant en plus que 99 lecteurs sur 100 ne les comprendraient pas.
> 
> C'est plus simple, à mon avis: _a minima_ est considéré (à tort sans doute, mais c'est ainsi) comme un synonyme plus "chic" de _minimal_ ou _minimum_.




Ma conclusion est que le sens juridique est différent de celui usité dans le journalisme et la politique. Je tends à croire que c'est pédantesque comme usage et n'est pas synonyme de minimum en tous les cas.


----------



## fraussie

"A minima" est très utilisé dans le bâtiment où il veut dire "au minimum" ex. "Compte tenu des risques climatiques et du coût marginal que cela représente eu égard au bénéfice que l’on peut en attendre, l’assainissement général du tablier ne sera pas dimensionné a minima". Cela veut dire qu'il sera surdimensionné.


----------



## charrier

On peut discuter à l'infini mais mieux vaut s'en tenir à la signification que donne Larousse de cette locution invariable: elle est utilisée en droit uniquement dans l'expression "faire appel a minima d'un jugement" lorsque le Ministère Public estime que la peine est insuffisante.
Voilà un débat qui n'avait pas lieu d'être il y a encore une dizaine d'années, mais un jour un "people" influent a dû employer ce terme pour dire "au minimum" ou "minimal" ou "moindre" et alors beaucoup (journalistes, politiques) ont pensé qu'ils paraîtraient plus intelligents en utilisant à mauvais escient cette expression ....


----------

